# Osha Fines USPS



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.ajc.com/news/gwinnett/osha-fines-postal-service-790664.html

Four times in 2 years and see the same things.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Been alot more than that, USPS has been fined on nearly a weekly basis this year, I had a couple threads going on it but got tired of updating them for every USPS OSHA fine.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats just for the local place here.

Think osha might be picking on them?????


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Thats just for the local place here.


 Same place 4 times in 2 years? Multiple violations like that can get you thrown in jail, like these people were this week. 
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=NEWS_RELEASES&p_id=19023



jbfan said:


> Think osha might be picking on them?????


Yes and no. OSHA looks for patterns of non compliance all the time. If one location of a company has serious issues, they will go visit other locations. One division of a company I used to work for had an inspection and was fined, within 6 months they visited every location. Of course my branch had no hits


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

haha, I saw this thread and thought......awwww!!! who brought it back to life!!


But then I saw this is a new one.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Good thing taxpayers are picking up the tab.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Josue said:


> haha, I saw this thread and thought......awwww!!! who brought it back to life!!
> 
> 
> But then I saw this is a new one.


I gave up posting them, happen every week. Another one yesterday
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=NEWS_RELEASES&p_id=19029


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Good review of the 30 USPS citations in 2010. $6.2M total, mostly for inproper ESWP's, lack of 70E training, and not having PPE. 

http://ecmweb.com/ops_maintenance/usps-electrical-violations-20110101/


----------

